# Selling my iPhone 5



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I now have the iPhone 6 and I'm selling my 5. Everything is deleted and the phone is unlocked. Do I 
need to take the SIM card out,or can I leave it in.
Thanks


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I need to get rid of my 5c.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd recommend taking it out, but it doesn't really matter. I've bought used phones with a SIM card still in, and they just swapped them out in the store. 

How much are you selling it for?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I sold it to the man that does my nails.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh, fine then.


----------

